# Hi....



## ewin.aldino (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello everybody.. I'm Erwin, new member of this great forum.

I'd like to make friends, and build business relations with this forum's members.

Glad to be here guys.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Erwin

Welcome to the forum.

What kind of business are you into?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Hi Erwin
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> What kind of business are you into?


Wait for it! Could it be a certain type of coffee whose name I shall not speak, or am I just being cynical


----------



## ewin.aldino (Sep 26, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Hi Erwin
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> What kind of business are you into?


Hi Mr. Urbanbumpkin.

Well My business is as coffee supplier of Java Coffee, from Arabica to Java Luwak Arabica. They are all green beans

I'm looking to establish my overseas network so that I can supply coffee needs for overseas customers.

I'm hoping by joining this forum I can establish it.

I'm looking forward to participate more at this forums.

Thank You Mr. Urbanbumpkin.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

mike 100 said:


> Wait for it! Could it be a certain type of coffee whose name I shall not speak, or am I just being cynical


Do I smell coffee or sacrcasm?????


----------



## ewin.aldino (Sep 26, 2013)

mike 100 said:


> Wait for it! Could it be a certain type of coffee whose name I shall not speak, or am I just being cynical


Hi, if I may ask you, what type of coffee you shall not speak of? and why, is there any bad experiences or something else?


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

OK - 10 points to Mike!!!


----------



## ewin.aldino (Sep 26, 2013)

xiuxiuejar said:


> Do I smell coffee or sacrcasm?????


No, I just take it as greetings to me eh....









Thank you....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. However I'm not on this forum for business (funny business and monkey business included).

I'm actually in the diamond business and currently have a batch of rare uncut Newcastle diamonds. I'm looking over an overseas investor but have to find a forum for this.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

ewin.aldino said:


> Hi, if I may ask you, what type of coffee you shall not speak of? and why, is there any bad experiences or something else?


Kopi Luwak... there I said It.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Thanks for the reply. However I'm not on this forum for business (funny business and monkey business included).
> 
> I'm actually in the diamond business and currently have a batch of rare uncut Newcastle diamonds. I'm looking over an overseas investor but have to find a forum for this.


It's your lucky day then, I know a Nigerian prince who is looking to invest in something like this, but he has cash flow problems at the moment, so if you could send him £5000 pounds to assist him he would be very grateful


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

mike 100 said:


> It's your lucky day then, I know a Nigerian prince who is looking to invest in something like this, but he has cash flow problems at the moment, so if you could send him £5000 pounds to assist him he would be very grateful


Fantastic! The gods are smiling on me today.

I will arrange the transfer of funds immediately! Send me his details and please ask him to withdraw them promptly before they melt.

I'll ensure the sacks (I mean bags) of uncut Newcastle diamonds are sent in due course.

Thank you Mike, isn't networking brilliant. I will ensure you receive a 5% finders fee.

Sorry it's not coffee related Glenn.


----------



## ewin.aldino (Sep 26, 2013)

mike 100 said:


> Kopi Luwak... there I said It.


Why Kopi Luwak?? is there an unpleasant experience or what?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-24034029

This sums it up.


----------



## ewin.aldino (Sep 26, 2013)

aaaah.. I know that....


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting that neill... if that doesn't convince people I don't know what will!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

ewin.aldino said:


> aaaah.. I know that....


What is it that you know exactly?


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Thanks for the reply. However I'm not on this forum for business (funny business and monkey business included).
> 
> I'm actually in the diamond business and currently have a batch of rare uncut Newcastle diamonds. I'm looking over an overseas investor but have to find a forum for this.


Maybe you should get some people, put them in a cage, force them to eat your diamonds, wait till the shít them out and then sell them to some mercenaries!


----------



## ewin.aldino (Sep 26, 2013)

mike 100 said:


> What is it that you know exactly?


I know that it doesn't come from java, that's all.

different place had different way man...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

xiuxiuejar said:


> Maybe you should get some people, put them in a cage, force them to eat your diamonds, wait till the shít them out and then sell them to some mercenaries!


How have you found my business plan?!

It is patented and I'd like to add that cage is a little harsh term it's more free range. All very humane and no Geordies are harmed in the extraction process.


----------

